# Hydro and Gas Cost for Shilo PMQ



## agenteagle (12 Jun 2009)

I start BMQ on July 6th going Field Artillery. To my shame I can't speak French so I only have two choices for posting and my wife wants me to put Shilo 1st on the list. For the record I will go where every they send me in Canada or any hell hole on this earth.

I currently live in Kentucky that is one of the lowest cost of living in North America and split the bills with my in laws because they live in the basement. The question is does any one know how much the gas and hydro bills would be in the PMQ for a 3 or 4 bedroom?

There was a post from 2005 that covered the matter just looking for more up to date information.
Also what is a good cell phone carrier there? MTS?


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jun 2009)

Just to clarify your posting choices: you have Shilo, MB; Petawawa, ON; and a possibility of Gagetown, NB.

Telus is now pretty much all across Canada as a Cell provider.  I have a bias against Rogers.  Not to sure how MTS is.

I'm not from Shilo, so I'll leave those details to someone who is.


----------



## agenteagle (12 Jun 2009)

Thanks George I didn't know Gagetown was an option. On the Army website I only saw 1 RCHA in Shilo and 2 RCHA in Petawawa. What is in Gagetown other then the training? Could a new guy be posted to Gagetown?


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jun 2009)

There was a Battery there to support the Cbt Units and Schools in Gagetown.


----------



## Big Foot (12 Jun 2009)

While I can't speak to the PMQ question since I live in shacks here, I can assure you that MTS is an excellent option for cell service. The level of MTS coverage in the Shilo area is quite good with fairly reasonable rates. With regards to the possibility of being posted to Gagetown, W Bty still exists there as a training/support battery for the Artillery school. I can't say for sure that new gunners can be posted there but being that new officers can, I'd imagine that it is a possibility for you as well. If you have any specifici questions regarding the Shilo area, feel free to PM me with any questions you have.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There was a Battery there to support the Cbt Units and Schools in Gagetown.



You mean Whiskey Battery? AFAIK its still here and is part of Royal Regiment of Canadian Artillery School .

From CTC GAGETOWN SITE:

W Battery consists of Field Artillery and Air Defence Artillery personnel. It provides all necessary guns, vehicles, equipment and personnel to support training at the School, and carries out other tasks as assigned by the Combat Training Centre. W Battery also performs the Base Auxiliary Security Force function for CFB Gagetown.


----------



## GAP (12 Jun 2009)

If you have the Hydro and Gas numbers from 2005, you will find they have not changed much....the Mb. government/hydro (which owns Centra Gas) have frozen the rates for the past 5-6 years....I think there is a minor rate increase being done this year.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Jun 2009)

PMQ rates are fairly low in Shilo. Give me a few hours and I'll find out what my buddy pays there.
I live in Winnipeg, and the gas and electricty rates are fairly good. 
MTS is a good carrier. Good coverage even in the Shilo training area.
Shilo is not the hell hole you think it is. There is  new gym being constructed. The Canex is good as is the coffee shop, Forbidden Flavors. The...scenery at Forbidden Flavors....can be very....tittilating...know what I mean? Its worth the tip!! LOL
CFB Shilo has a great car club. I had thought Base car clubs were a thing of the past, but not in Shilo!!
Hope you enjoy your time in the Army!!


----------



## 9nr Domestic (12 Jun 2009)

I currently pay $130 a month combined for gas and electricity. I am a "budget" plan. I live in a 3 bedroom side by side. There is 3 adults living here and we use a lot of electricity. 

I am with MTS for my cell, home phone, and internet. I find it very affordable. I think I pay $80 a month for home phone and internet combined. That is high speed internet and unlimited long distance in Canada and the US 24/7.

If you have any other questions about Shilo ask away. I have been here for 5 years and most days I love it here!


----------



## agenteagle (12 Jun 2009)

Thank You all who have responded. This was a big help for me. I would prefer Petawawa as it closer to my parents and in laws but my wife prefers Shilo. She was nice enough to support my decision to join the Army and move my family to Canada so I will put her preferred destination and hope they send me to Pet anyway. My 4 year old daughter just wants a place with a pool and slide so we have her covered either way. Thanks again everyone.


----------

